# terracotta tiles



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

hi all i am going to tile my exterior verandah which has a solid concrete base and want to use terracotta tiles to keep in line with the other traditional houses here.
can i lay these on a sand/cement mix or would i have to use an exterior type adhesive?.
also i have noticed before they seem to soak these tiles in some kind of a mixture before laying anyone have any ideas as to what this is? is it some type of bonding agent?
thanks all


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Soaking probably water to stop them drying out too quickly on a sand cement mix.

Terracotta an expensive option, if using tile adhesive, use a flexible exterior adhesive like Weber.col. flex, 25 kg sacks mix with water, plenty of other similar products.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

thanks canoeman is there an alternative tile that looks somewhere near then at a cheaper price? i thought the terracotta may come in reasonable as you seem to see it almost everywhere, although i havent as yet priced the square meterage up.
we wont be able to shop about until we get over in a fortnight.
i will probably go with flexible adhesive its easier and can get away with under, lets say a 10mm bed as the concrete is very level and flat.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Tiles can normally be got a good discounts, especially if you buy ends of ranges, seconds thirds etc. often very difficult to find imperfections.
Tiles depends on what your after but from €6 m2 to €50+, there'll be substitutes, but I'd get to know your area and suppliers before dashing out, there's an amazing range, better to look around first.


----------



## noserhodes (Sep 13, 2011)

yes will have a good look around before purchasing, at a quick estimate i would say we need around 20sq metres so if that comes in under 200 euro, ie upto 10e pm then i would consider that reasonable, they will certainly stand test of time without dating, and do look nice too outdoors.
thanks again


----------

